# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  SOFTWARE DE RIEGO GRATIS TLALOC

## HITDEXCAN

SOFTWARE DE RIEGO GRATIS TLALOC   
PALABRAS CLAVES__ cálculos de los diseños agronómicos e hidráulicos__ Calculo del diseño agronómico para el riego por goteo.__ Calculo del diseño agronómico para el riego por microaspersión.__ Calculo del diseño agronómico para el riego por aspersión. Calculo de las tolerancias de presiones.__ Calculo del diseño físico.__ Calculo del diseño de laterales (Darcy  Weisbach).__ Calculo del diseño de laterales (Hazen - Williams).__ Calculo del diseño de terciaria.__ Calculo de módulos rectangular con dos diámetros variable.__ Calculo de módulos rectangular con tres diámetros variable.__ Calculo por el método numérico.__ Calculo del diseño de tubería principal.__ Calculo del cabezal de riego.__  
En: http://hitdexcan.blogspot.com/  
Email: hitdexcan@hotmail.comTemas similares: Resumen Ebook gratis "Piscicultura en pequeñas empresas y su análisis financiero en Excell" Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo Sistema Agropecuario COSTO CERO, software Libre. Software de riego. (descarga libre) Software para evaluacion de proyectos

----------

